# For those who have lost their Goldens this year



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We are coming to the end of a year that has seen many of our Goldens cross the Rainbow Bridge. My heart and my tears grieve with you. I thought a nice tribute to them would be to post your favorite picture of your Golden Angel and maybe tell us your favorite story.

I want to remember our Golden Angels who are all playing, healthy and happy, at the bridge.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you for this beautiful tribute. I have so many stories and so many pictures it's hard to choose just one of my beloved Bridget. She went to the Rainbow Bridge on August 30, 2010 at the age of 13 years and 7 months exactly. I think one of my favourite stories was when she was cast to play the role of "Sandy" the dog in a production of "Annie" when she was 18 months old. She was truly adorable and upstaged the 12 cute little girls. She became quite the hit round town. At the end of a particular scene each night, one of the cast was supposed to escort her offstage during the scene change, but one night he forgot! I actually have video tape of Bridget running from one end of the stage to the other as the crew rearrange the furniture. I'm back stage calling her like crazy, but she was distracted by the audience laughing and kept running back and forth. Finally she heard me and raced off the stage to HUGE applause. In honour of her stage debut I'm putting a picture of her here as "Sandy" - it's while "Annie" is singing "Tomorrow" and Bridget is demanding treats!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw the Bridget story is just adorable! So Sorry for your loss.
I know I'll be saying it a lot reading stories...so I am very sorry for everyone's loss.
We lost Teddy on October 28th, 2010. His illness came on suddenly, his passing even more so. I don't really want to post that story here, but we definitely were not prepared.

I have so many fond memories of Teddy. The one that ALWAYS makes me laugh happened just last year. We let Teddy outside when my brother works on the car and Teddy just lounged around in the front yard. My brother was in the house, probably finished with his car and just let Teddy chill out outside. I was upstairs and my window faces out front. All of a sudden I hear the jingling of another dog's collar tags, and Teddy start to bark. I look outside and sure enough, someone was walking their dog past our house. I ran downstairs because I thought Teddy would run over to them to say hello. When I got to the door, Teddy was right in front of it barking to get inside. I laughed for like 10 minutes straight!

oh geez remembering more of his "blond" moments...I have to include another story. It happened this summer actually. I took him down for his daily walk/swim by the lake where he runs off leash. He was ahead of me and in front of a parking lot, he was sniffing some bushes. A lady got out of the car with her own dog, Teddy paid no attention. The dog came over and started sniffing Teddy's bum...Teddy still didn't notice the other dog, he was too preoccupied with his bush. All of a sudden Teddy just keeps going in the direction we were walking, totally oblivious to the other dog. Me and the lady both start laughing and say we've never seen that before. Finally I was like "Teddy! LOOK!" he turns around and is COMPLETELY surprised that a dog appeared out of nowhere lol. Then they obviously played a bit. It was the funniest thing ever =)

I include a picture of Teddy when he was about 5...this is how I see him at the Bridge. Happy and healthy and sunbathen =)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Bridget is perfect in "Annie". What a treat that was for you all...and the town!

A beautiful picture of Teddy, lovely way to remember him.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a great thread. Thank you for starting it.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I lost my Maggie May on August 6, 2010--she was only 11 1/2. I always thought she'd live longer, since she was so puppy-like. She was my first golden (I had always wanted one.) When I went to pick her out, there were actually two females in the litter. One was cuter, for sure, and they brought her to me in the little penned in area. She wanted nothing to do with me, no matter what. So, they took that female out and placed the other female in the penned in area. She was kinda scruffy and had a cowlick. Well, this little girl hopped right over to where I was sitting on the floor and placed her head into my lap. I was in love. So really, my Maggie picked ME. She was never the prettiest golden--never got a thick coat, her nose was very pointy, she had that silly little cowlick, and she was very leggy. You sure can't judge a book by it's cover though. She's was the most loving, quiet (never barked), and obedient little girl. She loved her flashing ball, her flying rooster, and anything w/ a squeaker. But most of all, she loved me, unconditionally, for all the years of her life. And, there was never a day in her life that she didn't come up to me as I was sitting and put her head in my lap... I sure do miss that.
Here is Maggie on the first night I brought her home back in May 1999:








Here is Maggie posing for my Christmas card (she hated costumes!):








And here's me and my girl (taken a few years ago):


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, she's beautiful. What a blessing to be chosen by your girl.:smooch:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful, heart warming stories all - I'm so sorry for your losses.

I'm going to hug my boy and take him for a walk.

Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh this is sad,spencer has been gone 11 months, the 27 th of dec., it will be one year in jan., i miss my big , happy boy, he loved to play ball, and was sooo good at it, he was the happest boy you could ever see, when he was a pup, our other golden jamie would go out in the woods , in the back of our house, we all would take walks out there, i put a little bell on his collar, and let him go with her one day, well, they were gone far too long, i had my son shane at the time , to take care of, he was in a wheel chair, i went to find him, and jamie, wlked that woods, screamed, then statred to panic, all of a sudden, i heard ever so lightly a sound of a bell, i started yelling spencer, the bell sound got closer, and closer, i kept yelling, here my boy came, he jumped into my arms, all of him was in my arms, he was scared too death, and so was i , i was so very happy to see my boy, i knew jamie would come in her own good time, last time he went into the woods without me!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a lovely idea for a thread, although very painful. Thank you.

Keeper went too the Bridge early this year. She was "THAT" dog to me. She WAS my heart. If not for her probably the only person here on this forum that would know me would be Jersey's Mom - only because she is my daughter. She took me places, introduced me to things and people I would never have had the pleasure to otherwise meet. How rich she made my life during her 13 1/2 + years and still does to this day.
The picture below is my all-time favorite. It is not a "win" photo but rather one with her grand daughter Kizmet who went to the Bridge 2 years before her. I am sure they have replicated this photo many times since Keeper joining her there - well after Keeper reminded her she was still in charge that is.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

A picture of spencer, my heart boy, my baby, my love.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Hank, I can see why that is your favorite picture. How sweet.

It's easy to see why Spencer was so special, he has such a kind face.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

On Dec 5 2010 at 4:00 it will be I month since I had to let Nugget go. Nugget lived 13 yrs and 9 mo excatly. I think one of my favorite memories was when Nugget was little and slept with us or I should say when we slept with her. She kept getting up and down, up and down-finally after about 40 mins my husband told her "Would you just lay down." She stomped to the end of the bed and flopped down rather harshly and went to sleep.

Another time it was about 9:30. She was ready for bed (we weren't) and kept barking at us until we all went to bed. So there we were in bed at 9:30-she's asleep and we were looking up at the ceiling.

She wasn't the prettiest golden but she was very very smart.I hope I got the pictures on right.In the top photo was the first picture we took after we adopted molly 81/2 yrs ago. Nugget was 5. We don't really know what Molly's mix is.
Nugget I miss you more everyday.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Nugget's attitude. Bet she could roll her eyes with the best of them. Pretty cool in her shades, too.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugget would sit on the console in my car and the air would hit her in the face heaven forbid if she couldn't feel her air, well she had very dry eyes so we used the sunglasses to protect her eyes from drying out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We lost Barkley, exactly one month shy of his 13th birthday, due to complications of hemangiosarcoma. Barkley was adopted from a local rescue group at almost age 7. He had been in the rescue for almost a year, undergoing medical treatments for severe allergies. He was also severely depressed. His former owner, a medical doctor, brought him in for euthanasia to a local vet because of his skin and ear issues. He claimed his entire family caught pneumonia from a bacterial skin infection Barkley suffered from. The vet said this was impossible. She convinced the physician to release Barkley, furless, to her and she got Barkley into the rescue. His foster parents carefully nursed him back to health and helped him heal from his severe depression at being abandoned by his former family. When his fur grew back it was curly and he did not look like a typical Golden Retriever. We later had him DNA tested using 2 different methods and he came back both times as only Golden Retriever. 

The vet told Barkley's foster family that the physician came back the following Saturday with a new lab puppy. He kept on holding the puppy up and exclaiming isn't SHE the cutest thing?? The vet immediately saw male parts and asked him if he meant HE, and he assured her no, the puppy was a SHE....the vet took great delight in pointing out his error. Barkley's foster mom and I both tried to find out this doctor's name as well as his specialty, hoping he wasn't a gynecologist! We never found out though.

I have so many happy memories of Barkley but three that stand out demonstrate his kindness and compassion:

First, he tolerated so much abuse from Toby with ear and leg biting and "attacks" and he rarely uttered a protest. He went out of his way to take anything Toby dished out to him. I shot the photo below as Toby was going for his ears. Barkley's expression is priceless as he held his head back to try to avoid the torment! We turned it into a Christmas card that year and sent to our friends. It was a hit with our veterinary clinic--they kept it up in their break room for years later. Whenever we visited the nurses and staff would ask how Mr. "Nice" and Mr. "Naughty" were doing.

My second favorite memory of Barkley involved how he would always, on his own, seek out his former foster parents at rescue events, to give them his special greetings. He NEVER forgot their kindness to him and he ALWAYS made sure to greet them when he saw them. It makes me cry to think about how he would seek them out, almost as if he remembered their scent and knew they were there. 

The third favorite memory of Barkley happened at a community swimming event. He loved to stand on the side of the pool, right underneath the lifeguard stand, and bark at the other dogs in the water, as if he were a lifeguard. Once I saw a very small dog panic in the water and Barkley quietly dove in and directed the scared pup to stairs so the dog could exit the water safely.

We miss him terribly, especially as the holidays approach. 

http://


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a beautiful idea for a thread. Thank you Penny's Mom. I'm so deeply sorry for everyone's losses this year. Although it has been a very long time since I lost a dog, I can still remember how devasted I was. I look down at my 3 dogs lying so close to me and realize how lucky I am to have them. It is especially important to me right now, since the past 3 days have been so incredibly difficult for me for various reasons, and I was semi mad at everyone in the house last night, including the dogs for making my life seem so intolerable. Moments like these, when I sit here crying at other's loss makes me realize every moment, as difficult as it seems at the time, needs to be appreciated....even the ottoman that Boone used a a teething ring today will one day be a story i remember, wishing i could have just one more moment. To all the families with a recent loss, and also not so recent loss, I pray during this holiday that you can find some joy in these special stories you share with us, or just to yourself.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very beautiful stories of some amazing goldens. Thank you Teresa for starting this thread. My Selka went to Heaven on September 9 due to bone cancer. I miss Selka every minute of every day. He was my soul dog. I always said Max was my heart dog and he was but Selka and I were joined soul to soul. He saved my life and we were joined at the hip for 11 and a half years, 24 hrs a day since I had to stop working 5 years ago due to health issues. He was a therapy dog and was loved by so many people. We worked in hospice and I am sure he greeted those people when he got to Heaven as well as my mom, our daughter Lindsey and our other goldens who have gone ahead.

The photos are of last winter in the snow (he so loved the snow) with my daughter Sam when he was younger, before he got a sugar face. He and Gunner (as a puppy, my very favorite photo), Selka smiling his beautiful smile and then running toward me which I know will greet me when I get to Heaven.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Really? Just one? Duke, my heart puppy turned angel February 11, 2010 at the tender age of 8 1/2. I miss you my boy.

I suppose my favorite was 2 stores on the same horse riding trip. We went to the Pawnee Grass Lands and it was Duke's first trail ride. He was just a puppy, around 6 - 7 months maybe. We'd go on a very short ride and then back to the trailer to lay down on a blanket with the horses tied to the trailer to nap in the shade. First time we came back and napped and then off to ride again we saddled back up and mounted and off we go. No Duke. I turn around and there he was head hanging and tail between his legs all dejected truly moping back to the trailer like he wasn't invited! lol His feelings were so hurt, my baby boy. All we had to do was call him and running he came - ears flopping in the wind, tongue hanging out the side of his mouth - OMG - he just wanted to be invited.

Then, on that same trip we got to the windmill with the water tank and up and in the water he went. He loved the water even at that age. Then, from the water tank we took a different way back to the trailer and ran into some thorns. Oh, my poor baby! Immediately stopped and looked so pitiful. So, Dee dismounted picked up the puppy, checked his feet, mounted back up with puppy in arm, "flung" him over the horse and back we go. Duke LOVED it! He was so proud of himself - up there with his daddy.

Okay, I guess that was 3 stories. Now to find some pics. Sorry - a little over kill. Too much sadness this year. My boy - I miss you and will always lobe you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*loss*

Penny's Mom

Thank you so much for starting this thread about those of us who have lost a beloved pet this year, and I'm sure you won't mind having other breeds in this thread.

We lost our Samoyed, angel boy, Snobear, who was 10 years, 3 mos., very UNEXPECTEDLY, literally overnight to Hemangiosarcoma of the liver, on 
March 27, 2010. Snobear was a happy, big and cuddly Teddy Bear and we loved him so. Snobear and Smooch were soulmates!

We love you forever Snobear!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Barkley is truly the gentleman. I love his look. Ever the patent one.

Duke's momma, you tell us as many stories as you want. I cry and smile through each and every one of them.

Deb, I know just how it is with you and Selka. Penny and I are also joined at the soul.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What beautiful stories about each dog...thank you for sharing your stories and pictures. I know your angels are up they watching over you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for this thread--so many wonderful dogs, so many wonderful stories. 

After losing JC in August 2009, his brother Sam, became depressed which I am convinced triggered his kidney issues. After fighting a good fight, I said goodbye to Sam May 22 of this past year. JC was 14-1/2, Sam a little over 15-1/2. Even though I know I was lucky to have them as long as I did, it was still really hard to say goodbye. 

One week later on May 29, Jim and I had to say goodbye to Beau, the wonderful golden senior we had adopted only 7 short months previously, due to cancer. As many of you here know, Copper's Mom (Teresa) pulled him from a shelter in SC and brought him to me and we were only going to foster him long enough to find a rescue that would take him. Although he couldn't see real well or hear real well, he was a master at worming his way into everyone's hearts--two weeks later he officially became ours. He quickly discovered squeaky balls (which he was hardly ever without one in his mouth), loved food and treats, and loved me but adored my husband. The best word to describe Beau was SWEET. While Beau was only with us 7 months, he left a huge hole in our hearts when we had to say goodbye--I so wish we had had more time with him.

(1st picture Sam, next two Beau, last one JC)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

BEAU, SAM, AND JC are ALL SO BEAUTIFUL and had a wonderful loving home!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Thank you for this thread--so many wonderful dogs, so many wonderful stories.
> 
> After losing JC in August 2009, his brother Sam, became depressed which I am convinced triggered his kidney issues. After fighting a good fight, I said goodbye to Sam May 22 of this past year. JC was 14-1/2, Sam a little over 15-1/2. Even though I know I was lucky to have them as long as I did, it was still really hard to say goodbye.
> 
> ...


After we lost Barkley we were surprised that Toby went into a major depressive state, grieving his sibling. His thyroid went crazy and we spent a lot of time trying to get it back to normal. His vet was convinced his depression triggered hormonal changes. It sounds like your Sam had the same result with his kidneys.

Your dogs were beautiful.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I lost my Kody on October 14, 2010 to Lymphomia. He was 8 years 3 months old. He was my first golden, my first dog, my first child. He was my best friend...and I am still trying to cope with his loss. I had no idea it would be this hard, I feel like I have lost one of my own children. 
He was my 4 year old sons best friend, they were always together, my son would lie on Kody and Kod loved it!! he loved to play fetch, loved pancakes and eggs and wanted to be my co pilot when I drove. When we would pick my daughter up from school, she had to go over and say hi before she wentto play and if she didnt kody would bark and jump until she came back. he was really hard to walk with, he would jump on on his hind legs like a kangaroo...it got lots of smiles from passing cards. My worse fear was losing my boy, and when the time came for that to happen I felt my heart ripping in two. I miss him everyday, I think of how life is so unfair that our furbabies leave us, and in such a horrible way. I know that we will be together again and I am at ease knowing that my boy is living painfree up in the clouds.

I think that he would be happy that we got Samson and that he will take care of us as our Kody did.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my Kody, I hope it works.







[/IMG]


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay 1 more try...sorry.









How come I cant post a pic?? someone please help me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

*Not a golden, but still loved so very much*

Hope its ok that I add a picture of our girl Riley. We lost her Jan 12, 2010 very suddenly. I cant think of a stroy right now, but I wanted her included in this thread. She was a great dog...and I miss her oh so very much. Also in one picture is my Golden Angel Sandy who I lost to cancer Feb 15, 2007
The middle picture is Riley and Misty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Goldyjlox's Kody:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is such a wonderful and beautiful tribute to everyone who has lost their beloved friend this year. 

Although it is difficult to read some of these wonderful stories through the tears, it is also very heartwarming at the same time. The love for your beloved friend shines through.

I am truly sorry for your loss-I feel your pain as I know it all to well having lost several dogs throughout the years. A part of me always went with each one of them. 

I hope time will ease your pain, you will be able to smile when you remember those special moments, and you will be able to open your heart and home again to another one. They are always with you- watching over you, and waiting for you until you meet again. 


_"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog that comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all of the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are." ~ Author Unknown _


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I always want to remember Meggie running on the beach and riding the waves, digging in the sand and chasing shore birds. She knew the word 'beach' and would be so excited to go for days ahead of time. She never slept on the way down (5 hours) and when we'd get to the huge bridge separating the main land from the outer banks, she start jumping up and down in the back seat of the car. Once there it was straight from the car to the ocean - no stopping - IF you could keep up with her. I love that I got these pictures of her running absolutely free, no one else was on the beach that day. It would have been worth the $150 ticket if we'd been caught. 

Love you Meggie Olivia, always.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Cowboy Montana - 12-30-01 - 1-17-10 - Just alittle over 8 years old when we lost my baby suddenly in just 10 hours. Everyday was a memory with Montana and I miss him terribly every day. He was my everything and went everywhere with me. Montana will be on the cover of GR weekly on 12-20-10, which means alot to me since his birthday was in December. xoxoxox


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

I miss you every day... 15 years was not enough!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it the Santa photo of Montana that will be on the cover of GR Weekly? What a dear tribute to your boy.


----------



## RichBrubaker (Nov 25, 2010)

Her name was Casey, my first Golden. The 12 years went by so fast. I think about her everyday.

Casey this summer and two of my grandchildren.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Debles said:


> Is it the Santa photo of Montana that will be on the cover of GR Weekly? What a dear tribute to your boy.


 
yes i just love love love that photo of him.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I'm so sorry to those that have lost so much this year! I know it is really difficult, particularly on the holidays... it hurts so much. I love looking at the pictures of your kids. Copper's Mom, I really love that picture of Copper. I know that he has such a beautiful soul! I hope that everyones's beautiful memories will help you get through these tough holidays.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I am laid up resting at home today so I have read all these posts..... where is the emoticon with the tear running down its cheek ?!
Talk about a big reminder to cherish the ones we have with us now! Our kids were part of saying goodbye to Pepper 2 years ago, and we all know at different times in our lives _that_ heartwrench ............ and how grief continues to sneak up on us.
Thank you for starting this post, the idea to share these stories and keep their memories real and close and revisited is a wonderful idea. 
As is acknowledging a list of the wonderful souls passed in 2010 .......... celebrating and sharing their unique personalities with love. 
My hearfelt thoughts to those on the list XX


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Great thread, and Beautiful stories of some very loved Goldens and their families. I am so sorry for the loss of the Goldens mentioned here..it is all so very sad. But the stories here are filled with such LOVE, admiration, and devotion, I'm glad the emotion of love never dies.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I miss Meg and Sadie so much i love my dogs i have now but the hurt will never go away for my girls.

Sweet Dreams my girl's i will always love you and we will meet again one day never to be parted again.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So many lovely souls gone to the bridge this year. I am going to post Copper, but first I am adding to Jealous1's about Beau.
He was posted in the rescue forum last October. He had been in a shleter near me for 17 days and his owners wouldn't reclaim him since they would be fined.
The first picture is from our initial meetup at the shelter. He was such a love with horrible dreadlocks hanging from his ears. The shelter recommended I bathe him since he would not be able to have a bath for 10 days after neutering. After bathing and some more walking (which he loved) we sat in the cool lobby and he put his head in my lap for a long time. that picture loaded as number 3.
The second one was taken when I went to visit them after Beau was diagnosed with cancer. He had his squeaky ball as usual.
They are all wonderful - dogs and people.

Jealous1 and her lovely husband gave Beau the most wonderful months of his life. I so regret that they didn't have longer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry... I can't read your stories. Too painful for me, however your pictures are beautiful. This will be my second Christmas without Max. She would have been 14 this year. It was so hard to keep my eyes dry decorating the tree and coming across her ornament. I have her on my tree every year now. It is a picture of her on an ornament.

To all who have lost this year... and prior years....

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

And now my love's post. I miss him so much.
Gotcha day 10/06/2004 - 10/22/2010.:smooch::smooch::smooch:

The one of him and Jack (BassettX) at the creek on 02/21/2009 (3rd pic) was just 17 days after he had his spleen, a stomach tumor and a large lipoma removed. He just never let anything get him down or slow him down.


----------



## Mom of Jake (Dec 5, 2010)

*Taylor - 1/19/01 - 1/2/10*

We lost our Golden Taylor on January 2, 2010, just 2 weeks shy of her 9th birthday. She'd had thyroid problems for several years, and I guess that, over time, that cascades into other issues. Last year she developed high blood pressure, and even though that was treated it affected her kidneys. She was fine on Christmas 2009 - even helped open everyone's gifts - but on New Year's Eve was failing fast. It was a very sad way to start a new year.

The house was SO empty after that, but we didn't want to rush into a decision about a new dog. In February, though, I was having a really hard time shoveling the driveway alone - Taylor always "helped" me - so my husband called the Taylor's breeder and learned they had just had a new litter. We went to meet the parents, and in April picked up Jake, whose great grandfather was Taylor's father - a nice coincidence. 

My daughter and I made a scrapbook filled with Taylor pictures and stories, and it helped all of us lot. We still talk about her, but are glad we have Jake now to keep us company and make us laugh. 

I'll try to add some Taylor photos here:


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

My heart goes out to each and every one of you. there is NO PAIN like the loss of a true friend, your soul's friend. This I am certain will be my Senior Boy Frazier's final Christmas with me, and I have been a mess. Tucker helps with a bit of a distraction with his juvenile antics, and mischief, but My sadness is real. It's new and going to get worse before better. Frazier's health is poor, his vision and mobility showing the wear of his beautiful 13 year old body. I love him sooooo much. I will miss him soooooo much. because of all of you, I will be able to go on. There are no children in my life, but I don't regret it. I have mothered this boy, and will mother Tucker the same, and my life has been so wonderful for it. I hope that all of you will have good Holiday's and we will " hold eachother up" and get through it all. Such Great Stories of devotion. Since My boy is still alive, although weak and tired, I already grieve his upcoming passing. Thank you all for sharing your stories. It certainly helps me.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> I miss Meg and Sadie so much i love my dogs i have now but the hurt will never go away for my girls.
> 
> Sweet Dreams my girl's i will always love you and we will meet again one day never to be parted again.


 
I was so touched by this i didn't read it said Dogs that had gone to the Bridge this year :doh: my girls went 3 and 4 years ago.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

*Missing Reuben, and a new guy in our lives*

I was reading this thread last evening, and thinking about posting remembrances of our wonderful Reuben. Reuben was put down on September 2 at 14 years, 7 months. He had severe arthritis in his back end and was becoming increasingly incontinent. He never lost his spirit, though. He was the first dog in Maine to be diagnosed with erlichia 6 years ago and, although he made a miraculous recovery, his back end was never the same. Thankfully this disease is no longer difficult to diagnose. 

His afternoon walks, which used to include a low-tide walk through our harbor in Maine, grew shorter every summer. A few years ago he could only make it to the boatyard at the bottom of the road, and the last two summers he's been confined to walking in the yard. I've never missed a dog (or anyone else) so much in my life, and was thinking about him last night when our 7 week old pup, Wakefield, who had only been home for 24 hours, climbed up on the footstool I was using and gently rested his chin on my ankles. What a sweetheart! It's almost as if he were saying it's okay to let go.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many gorgeous wonderful goldens gone to Heaven this year.
I know they are all happy and pain free now but for us, 2010 really sucked. I just had to say this.

I remember in July I was commenting so sadly to some people here and to others how many people I know (here and in person)who had lost their goldens this year (especially so many to cancer) We had just had Selka have a very thorough senior check and all his lipomas checked in June. our vet said he had the blood of a three yr old.
July 26 was when the lump appeared that was diagnosed as osteosarcoma. Little did I know I would join this sad group.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Debles said:


> So many gorgeous wonderful goldens gone to Heaven this year.
> I know they are all happy and pain free now but for us, 2010 really sucked. I just had to say this.
> 
> I remember in July I was commenting so sadly to some people here and to others how many people I know (here and in person)who had lost their goldens this year (especially so many to cancer) We had just had Selka have a very thorough senior check and all his lipomas checked in June. our vet said he had the blood of a three yr old.
> July 26 was when the lump appeared that was diagnosed as osteosarcoma. Little did I know I would join this sad group.


Its terribly how it happens so fast and unexpectedly. Its even worse when you feel so helpless, when you can't help them. I was in the same place as you, I didn't think I'd be part of this group for a good few years more...but I guess God wanted to be surrounded by the most amazing angels there are.
RIP all beautiful souls lost, not only this year, but throughout our lives


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

This is Savannah who passed away this summer, this pic is labelled Canine Einstein.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This is my Golden Ret. Angel girl, Smooch, who crossed to the Rainbow Bridge today*

This is my Golden Ret. Angel girl, Smooch, (11 years, 10 months old), who crossed to the Rainbow Bridge today, December 7, 2010. Smooch is now with our Snobear, who went to the Bridge on
March 27, 2010.


SMOOCH, Our Beautiful Golden Ret. Girl, is at the Rainbow Bridge with Snobear 

It is with a very heavy heart and many teas that I write that My Beautiful Golden Girl, Smooch, went to the Rainbow Bridge today about 11:50. 

Smooch went peacefully and with us holding her, which I will eternally be grateful for. I gave her lots os treats and water while waiting for Ken to arrive.

When Dr. Lassiter saw her this morning he said he thought she was having trouble breathing and was afraid for the worst. They took Blood Tests and xrays and radiographs: Smooch's red count was down, her white count was very elevated, she had lost more weight.

Dr. Lassiter said it could be one of these four things;
Blastomycosis
Lymphosarcoma
Bronchogenic Carcinoma
Metastatic Hemangiosarcoma

The Blastomycosis he said is very hard to diagnosis and treat, especially in a dog Smooch's age, 11 years, 10 months, and her weakened condition.

I asked him if he thought Smooch was in pain and he thought so because she was having some trouble breathing, so I called Ken at work and he came so that we both could be holding our Smooch, as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

Smooch was a very special girl and we will love her always. Tonka knows something is wrong, he was looking for her when we got home.

I will write more later.

Thank you all for praying and for caring and supporting me. Smooch and I thank you. Now Smooch can romp pain free with all of the wonderful dogs on this forum that are waiting at the bridge. 
__________________


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie passed 1/15/2010. Hemangiosarcoma. My first funny memory of her is when we were at our cottage in the spring shortly after I got her for an Easter gift. She was ten weeks old. We were standing at the end of the dock, she had a tennis ball in her mouth. She dropped it off the end of the dock the next thing I hear was a splash I looked down and all I could see was two brown eyes looking up at me from under the water but she had that ball in her mouth! Everyday when I got home from work and sat down she would get up and wrap her paws around my waist and rest her head on my shoulder giving me a hug and making my day. I miss these hugs. Of all the dogs I have had in my life, Millie and I had a very special bond. I don't think I will ever get over her sudden illness and that she had to leave us so fast. I still cry everyday. To many of our precious babies have been lost to this rotten disease this year.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

*The little things*

Ever find that the little things in life are just enough to trigger that tidal wave of emotion? That over flow of wonderfulness, love and hurt all at the same time. I have this favorite leather coat that I wear every winter and, of course, pack away every spring. The other day I was bringing it out of the closet and quickly put it on to rush out the door. I grabbed my car keys and stuffed them in my pocket and I watched them just fall right through the pocket onto the floor. It was then that the tidal wave of emotion came crashing into my thoughts, the one of wonderfulness, love and hurt all at the same time. I remember having doggie treats in that pocket a few seasons back and foolishly left the coat hanging on the back of a kitchen chair. I came home to Molson all happy as usual laying next to my coat which seemed to be untouched, but alas, it was not. He had chewed a hole right through the pocket that had the treats. I remember being so upset at him. Now, as I look back, every time I put my hand in that pocket, every time something I put in there comes crashing down to the floor, I smile, a bittersweet smile with tears in my eyes. Its almost as if he is telling me, "Hey, I am still here and I am always by your side". Momma loves you, Molson. I miss you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

MidasMom said:


> It was then that the tidal wave of emotion came crashing into my thoughts, the one of wonderfulness, love and hurt all at the same time.
> 
> I remember having doggie treats in that pocket a few seasons back and foolishly left the coat hanging on the back of a kitchen chair. I came home to Molson all happy as usual laying next to my coat which seemed to be untouched, but alas, it was not.
> 
> Its almost as if he is telling me, "Hey, I am still here and I am always by your side". Momma loves you, Molson. I miss you.


What a sweet, funny story (then again I've always loved the "bad" boys). I brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MILLIESMOM said:


> Millie passed 1/15/2010. Hemangiosarcoma. My first funny memory of her is when we were at our cottage in the spring shortly after I got her for an Easter gift. She was ten weeks old. We were standing at the end of the dock, she had a tennis ball in her mouth. She dropped it off the end of the dock the next thing I hear was a splash I looked down and all I could see was two brown eyes looking up at me from under the water but she had that ball in her mouth! Everyday when I got home from work and sat down she would get up and wrap her paws around my waist and rest her head on my shoulder giving me a hug and making my day. I miss these hugs. Of all the dogs I have had in my life, Millie and I had a very special bond. I don't think I will ever get over her sudden illness and that she had to leave us so fast. I still cry everyday. To many of our precious babies have been lost to this rotten disease this year.


The day you lost your Millie to hemangiosarcoma was the day of our Barkley's splenectomy, which led to his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. A very frightening and sad day for us and I'm so sorry it was one for you as well. Too many of our dogs are dying of this cruel disease.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

First off I want to tell everyone how sorry I am for the loss of their furbabies this year and any year! It's always so hard to say good bye no matter what the circumstance is. 

I lost my heart dog, Sophie, on September 24, 2010. I'm not going to be able to post any pictures of her because it hurts too bad to see them and I haven't look at a photo in almost 2 months but I would like to share some stories about my "baby mutt" who was really 100% golden but that was my nickname for her.

Sophie came from Northern Colorado and I drove up from New Mexico to pick her out when she was five weeks old. My dad who lives in Colorado got her from the breeder at 7.5 weeks and went back to his house to finish packing for the 6 hour road trip to New Mexico. He took little tiny 7 pound Sophie into his backyard and she RAN to his koi pond and got in and went for a swim; that's when Dad claimed she'd be a handful! But she never was  

When I got Sophie it was already cold and snowy so our walks were short. One day I noticed she wasn't beside me anymore and I looked back and she was huddled up next to a bush shivering. From that moment on we took walks with her zipped up in my coat with her little head sticking out! 

Every morning when I got my hair dryer out she'd get really excited and I'd blow air all over her and tell her how pretty she was and then she'd roll onto her back so I could get her tummy too! And when I'd get my perfume out she's come sit and put her head up so I could spritz her neck too. She was such a girlie girl dog. 

I miss her when I'm going on runs grabbing a 6 or 8 foot long stick and running up to me with it and shoving it between my feet so I trip and fall. I miss her waking me up at 4 am EVERY day even on the weekends by jumping in the bed and wiggling so much that I got pushed out of bed. I miss getting out of the shower and stepping on the cold tile while she laid on the bathroom rug. I miss her grabbing a squeeky toy every time I got on the phone and making laps around the house squeeking so loudly that I couldn't have a decent converstaion with anyone. I miss sharing half my bananas, apples, and other fruits and veggies so now I either have to eat it all or don't even buy it! I even miss spending all that time cleaning her light golden hair off of everything and even picking it out of my food; which some how even though I'm in a new house I'm still finding Sophie hairs in my food! :doh:

At the moment I can't really think of any specific Sophie stories but every day was so much better having her around. She was an amazing pup and it was a great idea to look back on our babies and all the wonderful time that we got to spend with them.


----------



## Mom of Jake (Dec 5, 2010)

One thing I forget to mention when I posted earlier - we have a little bunny statue in our front yard - just beyond the edge of the invisible fence. We put it there purely for fun, and Taylor would sneak up on it and state at it but would mostly leave it alone (unless she didn't have her collar on and would execute a fast knock-down move).

Anyway, it had sat untouched for months, but a few days after she died I noticed it was facing a different direction. We joked it it was Taylor telling us she was okay but really thought it was a neighbor being silly. We put it back where it was, and then it happened again a week later - but this time there was snow on the ground _*and there were no footprints or tracks in the snow!* _This time, we believed, and knew Taylor was fine.

Also, Golden lovers who've lost their dogs might like to read the book A Big Little Life by Dean Koontz. I'm not crazy about his fiction, but this is a departure from his normal books and was wonderful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful memories everyone. Mine come back at the oddest times and when I try to share them with Dan, I choke up, usually can't get it out and cry.

Sasha is so much like Selka it feels spiritual. He is so gentle, calm and sweet for such a young pup. He loves to sleep on my lap just like Selka did and when I say "No Biting!" to his teething, he stops and licks my hand. : ) I am so grateful to my Selka for sending me this sweet boy to love.


----------



## Freedom (Jul 25, 2010)

*Freedom and Nellie*

Such a wonderful idea for a thread. Penny's Mom could not have hit my heart as it did this year 2010. We lost our beloved "Freedom" born 9-11-01 hence his name and you all here were so supportive of my silent tears as I typed on the message board for that thank each and everyone of you especially to the lady that did a great photo of my boy.

Well its 3am here now and I cant sleep, Our Nellie met Freedom ball in mouth at the rainbow bridge at 10:50 pm last night  She had a sore that would not heal on the roof of her mouth and on Saturday she started bleeding out her right nostril a drip here a drop there well yesterday she had like a constant nose bleed and a few other things going on. She only got up twice the whole day. As only a girl would do as the blood ran down she was more worried about keeping her paws clean. I wiped and wiped her nose all day put a cold ice pack on her nose only as a mom would do right.....So I have cried many tears in the past hours but know her quality of life had come to an end 2 days before her 11th birthday. So Nellie Happy Birthday your back with your buddy Freedom having a wonderful reunion at the bridge and a very Merry Christmas to the best buddies a family could ever have had........Good Night Miss Nellie Belly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Freedom, I'm so sorry for your two huge losses this year and so sad you lost Nellie last night. RIP dear one.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry....my heart breaks for you. RIP Nellie......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------

